# [risolto]gentoo portage overlays & layman

## polslinux

vorrei provare gnome-shell che trovo su questo sito:

http://gpo.zugaina.org/Newest

ma non ho capito bene come devo fare per usare l'overlay....cioè io installo layman e poi do

```
echo "source /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf" >> /etc/make.conf
```

e poi per installare gnome shell come si fa?Last edited by polslinux on Wed Jun 09, 2010 4:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Onip

prova con uno di questi.

Al limite c'è sempre il buon vecchio man layman...

----------

## polslinux

ok risolto grazie!

----------

